

Facebook Fail: Missteps and Shortcomings Revealed  - tilt
http://mashable.com/2011/10/15/facebook-fail-infographic/

======
sajid
Facebook is a company that moves quickly and tries new things all the time.
And as everyone knows, the more you innovate, the more mistakes you'll make.

